# **squirrels - Do you blush?



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

From one garden to another. :greenpbl: Took this when I got home from work.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

I.. I don't know what you are talking about!



:lmao:

WTHeck am I looking at?:raisedbrow:

ETA: You are the queen of suggestive gardening. All shall love you and despair!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

**stifles a giggle**

 

Want some Mish?


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

Got bacon!!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> From one garden to another. :greenpbl: Took this when I got home from work.



Damn girl, I had no idea you was so colorful! I knew I should have left the lights on!    :hug::   :hail:


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 8, 2013)

Bacon and popcorn... Hmmm


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

my monitor has....fingerprints on it now...


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 8, 2013)

this image makes me want to eat it.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 8, 2013)

yummy


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels...it's a flower!! Geez!! What did you think it was?!!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 8, 2013)

Can I touch it?


----------



## Tiller (Jul 8, 2013)

o hey tyler said:


> Can I touch it?



Only if you pay the special price.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

Tiller said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Can I touch it?
> ...



its totally worth it


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

Tyler, you may touch my flower.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

:shock: I err umm.... :neutral:


ETA: er umm


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Hee hee hee. You naaasty


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels, you can touch it, too!


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> Hee hee hee. You naaasty


Thank you.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> squirrels, you can touch it, too!



There is no appropriate smiley for this comment!


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 8, 2013)

squirrels said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > squirrels, you can touch it, too!
> ...



Im knockin this one out of the park...


Oh yes there is. It's this one ->. :greenpbl:


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> > Hee hee hee. You naaasty
> ...



You're welcome


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...




:hail::lmao:


----------



## kundalini (Jul 8, 2013)

mishele said:


> Got bacon!!


I think you may be confused.  It's the other breakfast meat, in hot and spicy link variety, of course.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 8, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> squirrels said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...




Is there an allotment of these that I'm allowed: :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 8, 2013)

I need a towel...


----------



## mishele (Jul 8, 2013)

You guys are a bunch of perverts. God!


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 8, 2013)

Am too!


----------



## baturn (Jul 9, 2013)

Can squirrels and I touch it together?


----------



## e.rose (Jul 9, 2013)

I feel.

So.

Dirty.

After reading this thread.

::shivers::


----------



## sashbar (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like there is no lack of friends willing to water your flower.


----------



## SCraig (Jul 9, 2013)

Your avatar does not work.  I know, I tried.


----------



## Compaq (Jul 9, 2013)

Permission to enter hole?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 9, 2013)

mishele said:


> You guys are a bunch of perverts. God!



Why yes, yes we are. 

You say that, like it's a bad thing.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

CoBilly said:


> Im knockin this one out of the park...
> 
> Oh yes there is. It's this one ->. :greenpbl:



Here is where my trouble started this morning, coffee was spit!


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol Ahh, a spitter are ya?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

Only when it sneaks up on me like that


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2013)

I hate when it sneaks up on you! Lol


----------



## PixelRabbit (Jul 9, 2013)

Me too! I prefer to see it coming.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2013)

My name is manaheim and I approve of this message.

I'd approve of it more if mish's avatar worked, but hey...


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2013)

Mana, its not working for you?!! That's too bad.

Rabbit, I generally don't see it coming. Lol


----------



## CoBilly (Jul 9, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> > Im knockin this one out of the park...
> ...



Yessss! mission...accomplished!


----------



## ffarl (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?



We aren't unattended, a moderator started this thread :er:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?



It's Squirrel's fault!


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2013)

Come on Charlie, no throwing people under the bus. We are all guilty, although until the post above you, I was only guilty of reading this thread (and my personal thoughts).


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Come on Charlie, no throwing people under the bus. We are all guilty, although until the post above you, I was only guilty of reading this thread (and my personal thoughts).



But it is HER fault.. she is cute! And she blushes so well! ... Squirrels is NAUGHTY!  :bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::smileys::smileys:


----------



## ronlane (Jul 9, 2013)

"She can't help it if she's made that way
She's not to blame if they look her way
She ain't really trying to cause a scene
It just comes naturally, no the girl can't help it" - Mel McDaniel


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

ronlane said:


> "She can't help it if she's made that way
> She's not to blame if they look her way
> She ain't really trying to cause a scene
> It just comes naturally, no the girl can't help it" - Mel McDaniel




*Dats our Squirrels!  *


----------



## squirrels (Jul 9, 2013)

Allright allright. Settle down. I'm trying to get small children to eat brocolli over here for crying out loud, and then I've got all these pictures of rulers to take.


----------



## Geaux (Jul 9, 2013)

in.


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?


Charlie made me do it!


----------



## jaomul (Jul 9, 2013)

Makes me want to be a bee


----------



## Geaux (Jul 9, 2013)

jaomul said:


> Makes me want to be a bee



and "pollinate" it?


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 9, 2013)

So much hoopla.  I just don't get it..........................................................anymore!  :banghead::madmad:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2013)

ffarl said:


> Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?



Is it sad that I "work" here and I have no ****ing clue who this person is?


----------



## mishele (Jul 9, 2013)

8 posts...no one does.


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> So much hoopla. I just don't get it..........................................................anymore! :banghead::madmad:



we're bored.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mish... I have clicked OK about 10,000 times... still not working! TEASE!  :greenpbl:


----------



## pgriz (Jul 9, 2013)

Charlie, it's the other button that you click it with....


----------



## ffarl (Jul 10, 2013)

manaheim said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you people really let it all out when you're left unattended, huh?
> ...



   I'm somewhat new, so you wouldn't.  Good to meet you though.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

ffarl said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > ffarl said:
> ...



it says "administrator" under the name so....I kinda just assumed that was our boss.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

ffarl said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > ffarl said:
> ...



Welcome ffarl!


----------



## ffarl (Jul 10, 2013)

I just delete spam, and make smart a$$ comments where appropriate.  Pay me no mind.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I just delete spam, and make smart a$$ comments where appropriate.  Pay me no mind.



spam does seem to be a never ending battle on the forum. 
some of the spammers are really really persistent.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> ffarl said:
> 
> 
> > I just delete spam, and make smart a$$ comments where appropriate.  Pay me no mind.
> ...



Not to mention the Smart A$$ comments!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 10, 2013)

Bloody Vikings.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Bloody Vikings.



Durned Bunnies!


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2013)

ffarl said:


> I just delete spam, and make smart a$$ comments where appropriate. Pay me no mind.


Hey!! That's my job!! 
Good to see you joining in on the fun!! We need more of you big wigs to come down to our level...hehe


----------



## emdiemci (Jul 10, 2013)

I dun git it :er:


----------



## mishele (Jul 10, 2013)

emdiemci said:


> I dun git it :er:


It's probably better that way. :hugs:


----------



## manaheim (Jul 10, 2013)




----------

